# RealDVD Lets You Take Your DVDs With You



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"New software from Real allows you to legally save your DVD collection to your hard drive--but with a major caveat."

Nick Mediati, PC World
http://www.pcworld.com/article/150769/article.html?tk=nl_wbxnws


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

I want this one :up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

And i cant find download link


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

It sounds like a great product and $40 for the first PC and $20 for each additional strikes me as very reasonable.

Looks like it's not currently available for download, but you can sign up to be notified when it is: http://www.realdvd.com/join


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Hollywood And RealNetworks Head To Court Over DVD Ripping."
http://techdirt.com/articles/20080930/1147592417.shtml

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20080930/tc_afp/usitinternetcopyrightfilmtrial_080930213851

"A Precedent

There is a precedent for the RealNetworks case. The DVD Copy Control Association, whose members include all the major studios, previously sued another company on the same issues. In that case, the trial court ruled against the DVD CCA and allowed the distribution of a product similar to RealDVD. As RealNetworks sees it, the major studios are trying to get a different result by going to a different court.

According to Phil Leigh, senior analyst at Inside Digital Media, RealNetworks may have a legitimate case. Consumers who purchase a DVD, he said, have the right to back it up and to play it on any device they own, regardless of whether that device has the capability to decrypt. However, he expects the studios to argue that consumers who purchase DVDs do so with the condition that the content will be encrypted.

"It is considered -- and it has been for decades -- a part of the best practices to back up all of your digital files. So it's just natural reflex for the people with computer technology in their DNA to back up everything, including movies," Leigh said. "The studios don't have that DNA and they see backing up as piracy. That's why it's difficult to make a conclusion here. Both arguments have merit.""
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nf/20080930/tc_nf/62186


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

RootbeaR said:


> "It is considered -- and it has been for decades -- a part of the best practices to back up all of your digital files. So it's just natural reflex for the people with computer technology in their DNA to back up everything, including movies,"


I would love to see stats showing the number of people who "back up" their DVDs who also backup their PCs. My gut tells me more people "back up" DVDs more than their PCs but I would love to see some stats, nonetheless.

Peace...


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

tomdkat said:


> I would love to see stats showing the number of people who "back up" their DVDs who also backup their PCs. My gut tells me more people "back up" DVDs more than their PCs but I would love to see some stats, nonetheless.
> 
> Peace...


You are probably right. Especially given proportion of young : old users.

Guess it depends on what you have learned/been taught.

My Mother, who is not online, backs-up every time she shuts her computer down, regardless of how small a change there may have been. It is what she was trained to do regarding computers.

Edit: She only watches a movie once, no need to back them up.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Judge orders RealNetworks to pull copying software
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/ap/20081006/ap_on_hi_te/hollywood_realnetworks_1


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

So much for doing it legally, huh?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

TechGuy said:


> So much for doing it legally, huh?


Yes.

It is too bad really.

I like to think that the majority of people are good.

The RIAA and the MPAA (MAFIAA) need to realize this.

I believe they are alienating the next generation that will soon be mature enough to become productive members of society.

I seriously doubt there is a problem of pirating from people in their thirties and up. In the States and Canada anyway.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Judge Renews Decision Barring Sale of DVD-Copying Software

...Still, Hollywood is already reeling from open-source DVD decryption software that is free on the internet. *It also says it's losing billions in sales* because of BitTorrent tracking services like The Pirate Bay that allow users to upload and download decrypted movies and other content for free."
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/10/judge-renews-de.html

Follow this link to see where the numbers come from.
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/757364-ridiculous-history-job-dollar-loss.html


----------

